# Smaug the dragon.



## Underhill (May 28, 2003)

I was just wonderig what you guys imagin Smaug to look like.You might disagree with me but I imagined that he look't like the dragon in rein of fire if you know what that is.I would like to know.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

Hmm.... I always actualy imagined him like this: *Click on attachment*


----------



## Underhill (May 28, 2003)

Thanks that looked cool. Was that a consept painting.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 28, 2003)

By Tolkien? No. By a very skilled artist? Yes. 

Haha... I just pictured him as some merciless beast of the Dark Ages. With big eyes... of course.


----------



## Lantarion (May 29, 2003)

I thought of him as an enormous, golden-orange dragon with small eyes (slits, not that big), and very, very big wings (don't know why..).
I really like Tolkien's own picture of Smaug. I have an edition of the Hobbit with pictures drawn by Tolkien himself, and the Smaug one is probably my favourite.


----------



## Dragon (May 29, 2003)

bc, that's almost exactly how I picture him, except, minus the ears...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 30, 2003)

Haha... Right. Thos rabbit ears just don't work for me


----------



## Gandalf White (May 30, 2003)

Yeah, that color is perfect. Just get rid of those ears, and give him a good deal of a shorter neck, and there's my Smaug.


----------



## Holly (Jun 3, 2003)

My copy of the Hobbit is illusrated by Alan Lee, and his smaug is brilliant! 

Illustrations Here


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 3, 2003)

Although I don't own the Illustrated Hobbit, I've seen those illustrations before. My favorite is the one of the Carrock; I've never had a good mental image of what it would look like.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 4, 2003)

I've always imagined Smaug as looking like the way he is depicted on the cover of my first copy of The Hobbit:

http://www.euronet.nl/~bmeijer/books/covers/hobbit.jpg

Apologies for the small size of the picture, but it's the best I could find.

Perhaps because it was the first way I had ever seen Smaug shown visually, the cover image has stayed in my mind, and has aways been to me exactly what he is supposed to look like.


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 10, 2003)

This picture shows how I imagined Smaug, this is him destroying Laketown. here


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 10, 2003)

Ooh, that is such an excellent picture!!
And no wonder, it's John Howe


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm, here's another good picture. Simply amazing...

And no wonder, it's Ted Nasmith!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

I think Howe's is better. Nyah nyah.


----------



## ssgrif (Jun 16, 2003)

They're both very good illustrations, but I just cant see Smaug as anything else other than Alan Lee's interpretation on the cover of the edition of The Hobbit which he illustrated.

Fantastic piece of work if you ask me!

click here


----------



## Dragon (Jun 16, 2003)

hmm, it wouldn't let me open taht last page...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Me either... Page cannot be displayed... The evil white screen


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 16, 2003)

I fixed the link: http://fan.theonering.net/middleearthtours/dragons.html


----------



## Dragon (Jun 16, 2003)

ah, yes, much better


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Have any of you seen the animated Hobbit movie? That was my original Smaug, but he became somewhat revised after a while...


----------



## Boromir (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah I've seen the animated cartoon, and I have to say that it wasn't that great. Oh, I couldn't open any of the pages.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 18, 2003)

I've seen _a_ animated hobbit, but I think there's like 3 or 4, so.....


----------



## ely (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know why but in my imagination Smaug was green. Hehe


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 19, 2003)

Haha... Yeah I get mixed signals when they tell me Gold too...


----------



## Dragon (Jun 19, 2003)

hmmm, I do stuff like that a lot too, something might tell me a girl is slender and small, and I'll picture her as all buff...

but, he[tolkien] made it really clear that smaug was gold and red, he said it at least 5 times


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 20, 2003)

Hehe, and apart from that Smaug's 'title' was "the Golden".. Guess Tolkien thought that might give readers a hint.. 
But I still think that Howe's painting of Smaug wreching the Lake-town is the most fabulous pic of him.


----------



## Captain (Jun 28, 2003)

I pictured him with the body, head, and tail of a crocodile. The limbs I pictured more dexterous than that of a croc's.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *But I still think that Howe's painting of Smaug wreching the Lake-town is the most fabulous pic of him.  *



I thought his head was HUGE in that picture... Didn't like it too much myself. great picture, butnot the best I think


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 6, 2003)

> I thought his head was HUGE in that picture... Didn't like it too much myself. great picture, butnot the best I think



I agree. Although very nicely painted it doesnt really capture my imagination of Smaug. Well actually I dont have an imagination I always go by what good ole Jon Ronald did himself.


----------



## smaug_the_drago (Jul 8, 2003)

*this is what I looked like during the play The Hobbit*

Last summer I was in the play, The Hobbit, and I got the great forturne and chance to be cast as Smaug the dragon, and goblin worrier 3. Well my for Smaug, the costume was all red, black marker was used to make the scales on the back, the front scales (chest part) was gold... the mask that i woar was cool and weird at the same time... the mask part looked like a bird. there was a beak, kinda long, and well i can't really describe the rest. there were like / / <--- those but pointed, one on each side of the head, at the back. i can see it but can't really describe it. the girl who played Gobblin was my two back feet. 
but thats how i now picture smaug, red, all red. 
just thought i'd tell ya all that, sense u were woundering what smaug looked like, and thought i'd tell ya what my director thought it looked like, sense he made the costmue, out of chicken wier for the body, covered with red filt. lol. and the mask, basic form, aslo but then covered with tissue, like u use for pressents. so ya, thats what he, smaug, looked like in our play. hehe. 
oh ya, because we were short of pple, and really of guys (we only had like three, one for gandaulf, one for one of the trolls, and one for one of the dwarves. everyone else, even billbo was women. even me lol. so ya....


----------



## faila (Jul 8, 2003)

I always picture him looking kinda like the dragon from the cartoon hobbit ("crack the dishes break the plates thats what biblo baggins hates") even before i saw it.


----------



## smaug_the_drago (Jul 22, 2003)

*smeagol: website*

I just went to your website, and I think that it is pretty cool. And I just want to say that if anyone here gets a chance that they should go and check out Smeagol's web site, because it is very cool and very interesting.


----------

